# human blood and snake aggression



## Gillian (May 17, 2003)

Ok,
  I asked for it. I haven't held my Red Tail, for several weeks, not being in any kind of frame of mind to even do so. He nailed me the other day, on the finger, then the nose.
  My question is; I need to start handling him again. The very bite itself doesn't hurt. However, of course, for those of you who have been nailed, you do bleed quite copiously. Does the smell, for lack of a better word, of human blood trigger aggression in snakes?
Peace,
Gillian


----------



## Phillip (May 17, 2003)

*I seriously doubt it...*

Since humans smell nothing like a snakes normal food I would have to say no. I have been tagged a few times over the years and I can't see where having any blood or cuts present made it any more likely than not having any. About the only things that will bring bites on with more frequency are   1 smelling like a rat or mouse or any mammal like a dog or cat when dealing with large non picky feeders like Burms    2 smelling like another snake when dealing with kings and such    3 handling one in a manner that scares them and gets them in defensive mode.    Now this doesn't account for the random bites that happen or the snakes that just seem to enjoy biting ya but there aren't too many ways around that.  

Phil


----------



## Gillian (May 17, 2003)

Phill,
    Thanks.. Good thing Duncan is barely 3 feet. I ended up with a flap of skin loose on my finger, and innumerable blood blisters all over the tip of my nose. Hmmmm..gee, just think what would've happened had he been full grown.. 
Peace,
Gillian


----------

